# Centered Stance on Union Bindings...?



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

In order to get a centered stance from heel to toe and have 'equal' over hang on Union Bindings...

Am I supposed to use the heel cup adjustment (forward/back)...? 

...OR...

Am I supposed to leave the heel cup in the 'preferred' position based upon my boot size and instead...switch the mounting disk from the normal 0 degree position (horizontal wise) to the 90 degree position (vertical wise) and than just move my bindings forward/back in this configuration to center my stance...?

I am really confused because although the latter configuration allows for a more precise heel/toe centered adjustment...At the same time, it also makes me sacrifice/lose 'micro adjustment' of my stance width because it forces me to use certain screw mounts that might fall out of my 'optimal/comfortable' stance width. Therefore...leading my stance width either too wide or too narrow for my liking.

Therefore I am thinking I have been setting up my Union Bindings all wrong all along.

1. Isn't the 90 degree/vertical position of the mounting disk in Union Bindings mainly meant for Channel Style boards (i.e Burton)...?

Therefore...If I am riding a traditional 4 hole pattern screw mounting system board...I should be using the normal 0 degree/horizontal position for my mounting disk and therefore I should be using the heel cup to adjust my toe/heel over hang...correct...?

Union's mounting disk and heel cup has me all confused.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

2 cents

do what ever works

but it is actually your foot (not the boot or binding) that you want properly placed...on the board via the binding adjustments...so however you can make that work via the heel cup and/or disc so that you foot is properly placed.

there is a very brief reference to this in the beginning part of the creepy basement vid....mid-line of the foot over mid-line of the board

when riding....u will know/feel the sweet spot when you get it right


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

The only thing I have noticed is...Regardless of whether I use the mounting disks in the horizontal position or vertical position...

It seems like whenever I purposefully put the heel cup adjustment all the way to the back at max...I feel like it takes a whole lot of strain off my calves, ankles and feet. I feel a whole lot more comfortable and I feel like I can ride harder for longer. Not only that but my heel side turns feel more controlled and precise. 

Seems like if I am to stick with Union...I should adjust them so they are as comfortable as possible...And than mount them onto the board with the vertical mounting disk position...And than adjust toe/heel from there for optimum centered stance. 

Like I said though...With this configuration...I lose 'micro adjustment' of stance width. Something I really don't want to lose. 

Unless that is...I figure out what my 'optimum stance width' is...And than just pray to god that I can find a snowboard that has all the specs I want/need...plus having my optimum stance width as its 'reference stance'. 

Help...?!?!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think you're overthinking this. Use the disc to get the stance width you want - that means horizontal. Then get the boot centered or whatever feels best to you using the heelcup adjustment. Not saying what you want to do is wrong per se but if you want to use both the disc and heelcup combined to adjust one way, you are choosing to lose adjustability in the other way. If this is not acceptable for you, I suggest est.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I rather compromise with stance width than bindings across the board..infact after years of being at the same stance with, have been playing around with the width...generally more and its been helping to get to the next level. It sounds like you have the sweet spot for your heels...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

What is your boot size and what are the size of the bindings? 

You want equal overhang of the boot when the boot on the board. Place the boot in the binding and look at the board, is there equal overhang? Pics would help the situation.


----------

